# Are we getting rate if we did not accept the ping? And if I reject another uberpool pax?



## Jem (Feb 13, 2015)

Just curious about it, sorry I'm new please enlightened me.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

you cant get rated on a ping unless you begin trip | end trip

however it will accept your acceptance rate, and Mr. Uber frowns upon declining

i have no idea about the uberpool thing


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

The only way to know about the uberpool payment math is to go ahead and accept all uberpool pax this week and when you receive your payment statement next week sit down with a calculator and add up the numbers to find out that Uber pulled a trick on you AGAIN!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

lol


----------



## MATA CURA (Feb 4, 2015)

If you accept or not a trip it won't affect you rate ... If you accept and pax cancel it won't affect you rate .. If you accept and you cancel it won't affect your rate 
Is only one way for pax to rate you , and is when yo star the ride and you end the ride.. Same as you rate the pax ... Good day !!! Uber on


----------



## Jem (Feb 13, 2015)

This is bad my 4.8 star went down to 4.3 holy molly!  I wonder whats wrong with it I never encountered rude passengers and I always give 5 stars to all. Are they rating me 1 star :'(


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

The cheaper the customer, the lower the ratings they give. 

Add in how much the passengers are going to hate the routes, and UberPool is going to destroy driver ratings.


----------



## Uber Math Professor (Feb 21, 2015)

Jem said:


> This is bad my 4.8 star went down to 4.3 holy molly!  I wonder whats wrong with it I never encountered rude passengers and I always give 5 stars to all. Are they rating me 1 star :'(


The fact that you are worried about getting fired but have no clue about what you did or how to fix it should be a huge wakeup call about this company you are doing business with.

Would you work for a "normal" job where you were under constant threat of termination with little to no communication on how to do what they require?


----------



## Jem (Feb 13, 2015)

@UberHammer exactly sir! this uberpool is killing me, it makes my pax go crazy.


----------



## mastercoin (Nov 7, 2014)

IF Uber REQUIRES all X drivers to participate in Uberpool, THEN Uber pool is designed by corporate for one thing, and one thing only: corporate profit at the driver's expense. Let me explain: 

What if you pick up 2 former friends (even worse for ex's!!!) who NOW hate each other, and neither knows who the 2nd rider is going to be AND U---the driver--have no clue about their current relationship status. 

Now, you unknowingly, AND INVOLUNTARILY, have now--been placed in the middle of a someone else's fight in YOUR car. 

You now have to deal with a potentially explosive situation----INVOLUNTARILY, IN YOUR CAR.

Those two assholes have, between themselves, the power to hold you hostage because of their mutual hate for each other. Either OR BOTH could conceivably give you 1 star. WHY? BECAUSE THEY HATE YOU SINCE THEY HATE YOU FOR PICKING THEM UP, TOGETHER. 

So now, because Uber required ALL Xers you, the driver not only can be rated 1 star, but because you UNKNOWINGLY picked up 2 people, who hate each other, are now going to get 2 1-star ratings.

Go figure


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Jem said:


> This is bad my 4.8 star went down to 4.3 holy molly!  I wonder whats wrong with it I never encountered rude passengers and I always give 5 stars to all. Are they rating me 1 star :'(


Uber manipulates driver ratings. Don't change a thing you're doing. It'll go back up. Just ride the waves.


----------

